# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Đồng bằng sông Cửu Long: Liên kết sản phẩm du lịch để tạo nên tour du lịch đặc thù

## hieunt

Trong năm 2012, ngành du lịch Đồng bằng sông Cửu Long  (ĐBSCL) đã đón gần 20 triệu lượt du khách, trong đó có hơn 1,6 triệu  khách quốc tế. Doanh thu du lịch đạt 4.344 tỷ đồng, tăng 23,2% so với  năm 2011. 



 Những năm gần đây, lượng du  khách đến với ĐBSCL năm sau cao hơn năm trước. Trong năm 2012 các địa  phương như Cần Thơ, An Giang, Kiên Giang, Cà Mau và Bạc Liêu đã lựa chọn  một số sản phẩm du lịch tiêu biểu liên kết tạo nên một tour du lịch đặc  thù nhằm tránh sự trùng lặp về sản phẩm. Bước đầu tour du lịch này đã  được du khách đánh giá cao. 
Về  cơ sở vật chất, các điểm du lịch tiếp tục được đầu tư nâng cấp, mở rộng  đáp ứng nhu cầu ăn nghỉ vui chơi giải trí của du khách. Đáng kể nhất  toàn huyện đảo Phú Quốc (Kiên Giang) hiện có gần 100 cơ sở lưu trú (với  khoảng 2.000 phòng), tăng gấp 3 lần so với năm 2005 và có khả năng tiếp  nhận khoảng 2.500 khách lưu trú mỗi ngày. Trong đó, có 16 khách sạn và  khu resort đạt tiêu chuẩn từ 1 đến 4 sao. Năm 2012, Phú Quốc đã đón trên  450.000 lượt khách du lịch (tăng 3,4 lần so với năm 2005), trong đó có  132.000 lượt khách quốc tế (tăng 5 lần).  Tuy  nhiên, công suất phòng của khách sạn trong vùng ĐBSCL chưa cao; mức chi  tiêu của du khách còn thấp… Thực tế cho thấy, du khách tâm linh nội địa  chiếm tỷ trọng lớn và doanh thu từ dịch vụ du lịch (với cả du khách nội  địa lẫn khách ngoại) đều rất thấp so với các khu vực khác trong nước.  Trong  năm 2013, Hiệp hội du lịch ĐBSCL sẽ xúc tiến vận động các tỉnh phía  như: Vĩnh Long, Tiền Giang, Bến Tre, Trà Vinh tiếp tục triển khai lựa  chọn một số sản phẩm du lịch tiêu biểu liên kết tạo nên một tour du lịch  đặc thù và hướng tới hoàn chỉnh tour liên kết cho 13 tỉnh, thành trong  vùng./. 

_ Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký  Tour du lịch Sài Gòn - Cái Bè - Cần Thơ - Cái Răng - Vĩnh Long   -  Tour du lich Sai Gon - Cai Be - Can Tho - Cai Rang - Vinh Long _ 
_ Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại Tour du lịch Miền Tây - Tour du lich Mien Tay_
 _Cùng khám phá du lịch Miền Tây - du lich Mien Tay_

----------


## travel

Thằng bạn mình nói đi Cần Thơ mà ko dám bước ra khỏi khách sạn, vừa ra là chào đi linh tinh hết, bi h phải làm tn?

----------

